
The secret “anti-languages” you’re not supposed to know - eplanit
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160211-the-secret-anti-languages-youre-not-supposed-to-know
======
nkurz
This made me wonder: does "homie" (urban US slang used a lot in hip-hop to
mean something like "trusted friend") actually come from British gay slang
taken from Italian "uomo"?

[http://www.lorem-ipsum.co.uk/pdict.php?letter=H](http://www.lorem-
ipsum.co.uk/pdict.php?letter=H)

Transitioning from the now dated "my man" to "my homie" seems very easy,
although I'm not sure where the "homo" and "uomo" closeness fits into the
theory. Wikipedia mentions the pun with homosexuality, but says "homie"
originated with Spanish "hombre" (presumably the same root as uomo?) to
"homeboy".

